# I'm new here and just signed all pepers to Dr Beer



## shanarya (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm very new to all of this.
I'm 39 years (40 years in a month), I've tried to have a baby for about 22 years now.
I found out 8 years ago that I have PCOS and was never given any tretment for that. I gained waight and in the end was 130 kg.

I've done 4 IVF, the first ICSI 2002 (ended in MA in week 12+6) next FAT in 2002 (ended in misscarry in week 8+5) next ICSI in 2004 didn't work, and the last in may 2004 was a chemicalpregnancy (ended in week 5+5).

I heard that I could hav immunology problems so I contacted Dr Beer in USA and Dr Christiansen in Denmark.
Isend all papers to Dr Beer 1½ week ago how long do it take intill you hear anything from them ?
What test do he need usely ?

I send a lot of test to Denmark yeasterday and it will take about 3 weeks before the results.

What will hapend now after I signed up at Dr Beer ?
I heard so much good things about him and I hope that he's the answer to our problem.

Would like to get some info about this immunologi treatment/help  ?
What can I expect etc ?

Sussie /SWEDEN


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Sussie,

Sorry to hear that you have been trying so long and so hard.

I asked for Dr Beer's colleague, Thomas, to fax thru the results to me before I saw Dr Beer. 

Are you seeing Dr Beer in London or are you intending to have a telephone interview for the results?

I got the results by fax about 2 weeks after the bloods were taken, had an appointment with him the following week and then there was a delay of about 1 month for the formal letter to arrive with all his recomendations.

Hope that this helps.

With warmest regards from London,


----------



## shanarya (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Flopsy !
Thank's for your answer.
I send all papers to Dr Beer and I haven't heard anything jet from him (1½ week ago) I'm going to have mail and phone contact with him.

I also have a Dr Ole Christiansen i Denmark that works together with Dr Beer that I send my boodsample to yesterday. and for him it will take about 3 weeks to get the resalts.

How long after you send all papers to Dr Beer did you get to take bloodsampling for him or hear from him ?

Regards from SWEDEN
Sussie


----------



## chablis (May 5, 2004)

Dear Sussie, poor you you had a rought time, you have found the right place here, both for support and for information. I completed all my forms for Dr B about 3 weeks ago but am still awaiting his letter stating what tests I need. I chased his assistant Thomas (who is v v helpful) and he said should get soon - Dr B is in London in Sept, any chance of you coming over and having an appointment? Good luck and all best wishes, chablis


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Sussie,

I took my paperwork with me when I saw him in London so there was were no delays at the start for me.

Dr Beer also does telephone appointments, not sure which languages he speaks though and it may all be in English.

Here is a link to their website with contact details incl. email addresses. I have found them very approachable.

http://repro-med.net/contact.php

Good luck.

With warmest regards,


----------



## Angie L (Jun 29, 2004)

Sussie

Have you tried metforin it's meant to be very effective for women with PCOS.

take care and good luck


----------

